# 7/21 Thursday night



## kumma (Jul 12, 2002)

Well should we stick a fork in it or is there any life left out there..........? Any one heading out anywhere?


----------



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

if i was anywhere near michigan right now I'd be going fishing, so you bastages better take advatage of it!

I know ozzgood is down to the last steps in completing his vessel, but not done yet.


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

hey Craig!!!! how'd you make out the other day in search of 'Kent Nessie'? You Know us, we can go anytime any evening.....lol


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

haven't seen Sean, Lee,Todd,Chad,Wally,Doug or anyone on much everytime i checked in this week........U got any ideas Craig lemme know!.................p.s. and where 'pray tell' are you Mr. Hoover?


----------



## kumma (Jul 12, 2002)

shametamer said:


> hey Craig!!!! how'd you make out the other day in search of 'Kent Nessie'? You Know us, we can go anytime any evening.....lol


I put a couple of gils in the freezer for an upcoming fry but no monsters. I have no plans for where to go today, I was thinking of independence as I have never been there. Dont know what its like in the summer though as its quite small.


----------



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

Bill I'm stuck in PA in a boring training course for work.....Please fish on my behalf. Please.


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

independence? where? how big? launch code?Craig?....................Scotty! Pennsylvania? near the poconos? erie?


----------



## kumma (Jul 12, 2002)

scratch that I dont have a sticker for that place, looks like ill head up to whitmore lake and putz around.


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

Yep..found it in one of the books..it says the ramp is run by the county..also says vegetation can make it tough on motors...lol..whitmore? geez if u find a spot this late it will be a miracle..all the speedboaters and jet skis will be there by now


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

geez if i'd known it would be just our 2 boats we coulda hit kent again..lol..searched for that sea beast of yours...lol...whats your plans for tomorrow?


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

just ran into this little to late boat is water ready minus some batteries for the trolling motor and a few details. i am heading out the door as i type to finish up a few details or id be on my way myself!


----------



## kumma (Jul 12, 2002)

shametamer said:


> geez if i'd known it would be just our 2 boats we coulda hit kent again..lol..searched for that sea beast of yours...lol...whats your plans for tomorrow?


Woops I meant to type Woodland because thats where I wound up at. I must be getting senile  Anyways I hooked up with a few bass 15 & 17 inches and about a dozen gils, nothing special. Lots of boaters and jetskiers plus the heat was taking its toll.

Tomorrow is looking to open up after 3pm, any ideas?


----------



## jimbobway (Mar 19, 2002)

My wife took me trolling at the AA Art Fair. Saw a few nice ones and some throwbacks.Keep us posted for next Thur.,heading to Erieau in the AM , I heard the SH are hitting.


----------



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

did you get your boys back from her purse yet? the art fair...pshhhhh...now thats a good one....


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

I'll talk withWench when she gets home Craig! Took a neighbor to Vineyard this morn...filled with hammerhandles , sub legal largies and rock bass..the eyes were elusive. Water temps running in mid 80's..pretty humid ,ya think it will ever warm up this year?..lol


----------

